# Game 55: Memphis Grizzlies @ San Antonio Spurs



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* February 26th, 2005 - 7:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Memphis Grizzlies (30-25)* @ *San Antonio Spurs (42-12) * 




Previous Meetings:

Grizzlies 93, Spurs 90 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *













































































*Reserves:*































































Nazr Mohammed is expected to be in uniform but isn't expected to play. 



Pau Gasol is on the DL for them, and Stromile Swift is expected to be out as well, so their depth down low is hurting. However, they still have enough talent to beat anybody in the league. In the first meeting, Manu only scored 6 points while Bonzi Wells had 26 points. This is a team that struggles with rebounding, so we need to pound the ball inside and come up with some offensive boards. Offensively, I say start with Duncan. That seems like a blatantly obvious statement, but the Spurs started looking away from him before the All-Star break. With Gasol and Swift out, it's a must that we pound the ball inside and take advantage of thier lack of big bodies. One thing we don't need to do is get involved in a shootout because they can easily out gun us if they get hot. 




Prediction: Spurs 102, Grizzlies 94


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This could be a trap game for us. We just came off a big emotional win against the Rockets, and this Grizz team is no slouch. Even w/o Gasol and Swift, I think they can beat us if they get and up and down fast paced type of game going. We need to play our type of game- hard D and slow down the offense. Get TD lots of touches but also don't limit what Parker is allowed to do.

Prediction: 
Spurs- 99
Grizz- 90


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I expect another BIG game from Tony and Tim. Hopefully more threes from Timy and more dunks from Tony aswell :biggrin: 

Spurs- 98
Memphis- 86


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

As I expected we have come out kinda slow and they are leading now in the 3rd quarter. I had a feeling that we would underestimate them w/o Gasol and Swift and we could end up losing. I just turned the game on a couple minutes ago, but from what I have seen, we aren't playing very hard. 

53-47 Memphis, 6:30 left in the 3rd


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Our defense has been very lackadaisical but our offense is heating up. This has been a game of spurts, but we are still losing. No one is getting on the offensive glass either.

We are playing a very inconsistent game. One moment we are not boxing out or gettin on the offensive boards, the next we are runnin, gunnin and gettin on the floor for the ball.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

this is way to close for grizz im a lil scare i think will when by 5 goo job duncan


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

manu is cold


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

wow...just wow...I was expecting a come from behind overtime win....but manu....what the hell was that?


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

just after i said that :no:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I had a feeling something like this was going to happen. We came in with our guard down not ready to play and they just stuck it to us. I give the Grizz credit for playing a good game. They played terrific defense and just out scrapped us. I liked how Manu and TD played at the end but it was too little too late. Duncan really did have a monster game but our big 3 combined for 16 TO's. 

Stats:

Tim Duncan- 27 pts, 19 rebs
Tony Parker- 16 pts, 5 assists, 7 rebs

Bench Points: 12
Turnovers: 24


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

The turnovers were what got us, but the grizz also got a little boost from the refs. The grizz played well though and deserved to win more than the Spurs....but manu....nevermind


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

texan said:


> I had a feeling something like this was going to happen. We came in with our guard down not ready to play and they just stuck it to us. I give the Grizz credit for playing a good game. They played terrific defense and just out scrapped us. I liked how Manu and TD played at the end but it was too little too late. Duncan really did have a monster game but our big 3 combined for 16 TO's.
> 
> Stats:
> 
> ...





That bolded stuff is the key. That's pure bull ****.


Well, Memphis has a 4 game regular season win streak against us. They own us in the regular season. 



23 TO's compared to just 13 for them. We shot the ball better than them, we outrebounded them, had more free throw attempts and makes than them, but TO's and play down the stretch got them the win. It's not a bad loss because Memphis is a terrible team, although they were missing two of their best players, rather it's a bad loss because of the sloppy play and non-contribution from the bench. I'll try not to get too upset over this, but it's tough. Memphis made the plays down the stretch (Except for the missed free throw by Cardinal), and we didn't. The only good coming out of today is that Dallas lost as well, but were beaten by Phoenix. We have a tough game coming up on Cleveland, so it's very possible we could lose two in a row.




San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 27
Tony Parker - 16
Manu Ginobili - 16
Devin Brown - 8


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan -19
Tony Parker - 7
3 tied at 4


Assists:


Tony Parker - 5
Beno Udrih - 4 (In only 6 minutes of play)
Manu Ginobili - 3
Brent Barry - 3


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

On the bright side, this is the type of game that Popovich can use as a spark. Either way, not a great showing tonight. 

Duncan with two really good games in a row. If the Spurs finish the season with the best record, and Duncan continues this play, I can't imagine anyone else getting the MVP.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

Grizz are a tenacious team . They play with heart , even with Gasol and Swift missing . It's dangerous to look down on them ..


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

*my ratings*

Duncan : 9/10
Monster game. He haden't took so much rebounds for a long time...
Parker : 7/10
Brown : 7/10
Rasho : 6/10
Udrih : 6/10
Ginobili : 5/10
Too much TO Manu...
Barry : 5/10
Horry : 4/10
Bowen : 4/10

With more offensive production of our bench, we could have won althought the 24 TO.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

What a huge win for the grizz. Even if the refs leaned a little towards them they desrved it after being completely screwed by the refs like the past 3 games. So its good for them to go out and get those calls even without our superstar out there.

wat to go grizz :yes:


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

i didn't get to watch the game but what exactly did manu do? it didn't seem like he had a bad game... anyway the spurs losing didn't surprise me for some reason...


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i didn't get to watch the game but what exactly did manu do? it didn't seem like he had a bad game... anyway the spurs losing didn't surprise me for some reason...


Manu had 7 TOs. Very unlike of him. Though, he scored 14 of his 16 points in the 4th qtr but on the last possession he had a terrible TO which basically sealed the game for the Grizzlies. 

It's the first time I have seen Manu played that bad. Fact is I consider him among top 3 players to control the ball more effectively than PGs today (Jason Kidd and Steve Nash are top 2)


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

XxMia_9xX said:


> i didn't get to watch the game but what exactly did manu do? it didn't seem like he had a bad game... anyway the spurs losing didn't surprise me for some reason...




Aside from what Lynx mentioned (7 TO's) he also turned the ball over in the last seconds of the game when a play was specifically ran for him to tie the game. That's what really pissed me off. You can't turn the ball over with 3 freakin seconds left when your team is down by two. I'd rather see him hurl an off-balance fade away 3-pointer from halfcourt than see him turn the ball over in a moment like that. 


But hey, I'llcut him some slack because he doesn't make so many mistakes in one game often.


----------



## Nephets (Jul 15, 2004)

It was upsetting, but Manu was the one to make that clutch 3 pointer to even give us a chance to come back and win. Everyone makes mistakes and I forgive him. Let's just hope he doesn't feel bad about the mess-up and start playing bad.

We lost 2 games at home all season, that's nothing to complain about at all. That's better than anybody else by far.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Nephets said:


> It was upsetting, but Manu was the one to make that clutch 3 pointer to even give us a chance to come back and win. .


True, but I rather'd he not have made the three and got my hopes up :sad:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

At times, Manu did everything right in this game, but other times he did everything wrong. He didn't control the ball well as evident by his 7 TO's( i think). He was basically non-existant on the offensive side of the ball til the 4th quarter. He was a big lift in the 4th and gave us life in the run, but he killed us that last play. The last thing that should happen is the ball getting stolen. Horrible, Horrible execution by him on the last play.


----------

